# Denarii & Max's Notebook



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys, starting a journal here to catalog my fishkeeping failures. Let's start by telling what happened last night. I had the betta food on my nightstand and I knocked it over. It had a faulty lid and in short I spent the next 20 minutes vacuuming :roll:


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Got him some new food, it looks like he enjoys these Omega One Betta Buffet flakes just as much as the BettaMin flakes. Good news!


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Did my first water change today. It all went SWIMMINGLY :-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is your betta fish new? Omega One is a good food. I feed the pellets.


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Is your betta fish new? Omega One is a good food. I feed the pellets.


Yeah I picked him up a week ago. Loving him


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have the topfin brand 5.5 gallon? I own that tank too.


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Do you have the topfin brand 5.5 gallon? I own that tank too.


I think its aqueon.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an aqueon too. lol The 5 gallon bowfront. Nice little tank.


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I have an aqueon too. lol The 5 gallon bowfront. Nice little tank.


Yeah, he seems to be loving it as well. I also have a mesh thing from petco to keep him from jumping out. Do you have any form of 'lid' on yours?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I usually buy the 'kits' that come with a hood/light. I have 2 topfin tanks and 1 aqueon.


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I usually buy the 'kits' that come with a hood/light. I have 2 topfin tanks and 1 aqueon.


Just picked up the Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets, how many do you feed in one feeding?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MaskedBetta said:


> Just picked up the Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets, how many do you feed in one feeding?


 Sorry for not responding earlier. I PM'd you back. lol


----------

